# Chinese tubes



## Jacktrevally

Hi,

Just wondering.

Is there any company or individual selling tubes in 10-30m rolls cheaper or within the price range of Dankung? 1745, 2050, 1842, 2040 in order of preferences.

Looking for about $8+ shipping for 1745 for 10m.

Just asking because if I do know of any, I'll be more than happy to have them noted for future reference.

Or anyone doing loop bandset 4 strand 1745, 4 strand 2050 and 8 strand 2040? Price?

Kevin.


----------



## NaturalFork

Trulytexas sells them. They are more expensive than dankung but they offer free shipping.


----------



## rubberpower

I just bought a bunch off of E Bay at a very reasonable price. Fast shipping and good product.


----------



## Jacktrevally

Thanks guys, I'll take note.


----------



## crapshot

maybe tubeman could be of help or mj he shoots alot chinese tubes assemblies


----------



## Jacktrevally

I haven't log in my Ebay account for like 8 years now! Lol can't even remember my login!

I can't find any cheaper than Dankung? Any other source around?


----------



## THWACK!

Jacktrevally said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Is there any company or individual selling tubes in 10-30m rolls cheaper or within the price range of Dankung? 1745, 2050, 1842, 2040 in order of preferences.
> 
> Looking for about $8+ shipping for 1745 for 10m.
> 
> Just asking because if I do know of any, I'll be more than happy to have them noted for future reference.
> 
> Or anyone doing loop bandset 4 strand 1745, 4 strand 2050 and 8 strand 2040? Price?
> 
> Kevin.


Try AliBargain.com, in Beijing


----------



## Jacktrevally

Thank you.

any good experience buying from them? Actually my isp doesn't allow me to access their site. I had a look though and saw 1842 tubin for about $11, looks o.k.

Will do a search later for 1745 and 2050.


----------



## marcus sr

im getting bandsets with pouch for approx 5.50 for ten jack,there tied at the pouch and dont slip,where the ones that arent tied slip out the tube fixing after 3 shots


----------



## Jacktrevally

Cheers Marcus. Noted, I've to buy myself some pre-tied and length cut of 20m.

I've enough 1745 until Christmas, I'll order in a couple of month before stock ends.

BTW, how much is their shipping cost?


----------



## marcus sr

there cost was free worldwide
heres the item number,sorry mate wont let me post a link

Item number: 290580394968

be sure if you order to specify tied at pouch,these people will go out of the way to help you,ive dealt with them on numerous occasions,last free gift i recieved was a slingshot holster lol


----------



## Jacktrevally

Smashing! $11 for 20m, free shipping! They'll be adding a new customer to their list soon!


----------



## THWACK!

Jacktrevally said:


> Thank you.
> 
> any good experience buying from them? Actually my isp doesn't allow me to access their site. I had a look though and saw 1842 tubin for about $11, looks o.k.
> 
> Will do a search later for 1745 and 2050.


Yes Jack,
Received from them yesterday 20m 1842 and 10m 2040.
You're right, the price is very good.
Great folks to do business with - I had a little trouble ordering through their website so I contacted customer service. They were great - found the "glitch", fixed it, and for my frustration, sent the 2040 for no extra charge.
If you need to, use a buddy's computer with a different ISP.

Good luck.


----------



## THWACK!

JACK -

Assuming you eventually receive the tubes from Alibargain, be careful opening the cardboard box with a sharp blade. The tubes are in plastic bags with no other protection around them, so don't cut the transparent box sealing tape deeply.


----------



## Jacktrevally

Thank you.... I'll be careful.

I was a bit worried not finding a company around to buy tubes from as to be honest, I'll avoid using Dankung, just in a last resort situation.

Oh they have the amber tubing that Dankung doesn't have. Going to order some 2040, 1842, 1745 and 2050 in a few weeks time.

I've too many package in the mail right now! 6 in all from the U.S!

Still looking to buy more slingshot.... I've to stop buying, I think to stop that frenzy, I need to get a heirloom slingshot and that would be it....


----------



## THWACK!

Jacktrevally said:


> Thank you.... I'll be careful.
> 
> I was a bit worried not finding a company around to buy tubes from as to be honest, I'll avoid using Dankung, just in a last resort situation.
> 
> Oh they have the amber tubing that Dankung doesn't have. Going to order some 2040, 1842, 1745 and 2050 in a few weeks time.
> 
> I've too many package in the mail right now! 6 in all from the U.S!
> 
> Still looking to buy more slingshot.... I've to stop buying, I think to stop that frenzy, I need to get a heirloom slingshot and that would be it....


Well Jack,

Just a couple of days ago, I received, from TexShooter, his modified Saunders Hawk slingshot. It has his double-bands and a foam grip to attach to the handle. Super-powerful and a pleasure to shoot. And, it will accept bands or tubes. : )

I know you need to cut back on your ss purchases, I just wanted you to know that this particular ss is a real winner, and a favorite of many forum members. The rest is up to you.


----------



## Jacktrevally

I was thinking in the line of a wooden slingshot but now I'm exploring metal too since I've seen some beautiful metal cast slingshot. I'm looking for an outstanding piece of work that I can use, display and pass on.

I've a fix amount I've set myself and once spent it will be o.k, no more slingshot craving! Lol, that's why I need to choose well!


----------



## THWACK!

Jacktrevally said:


> I was thinking in the line of a wooden slingshot but now I'm exploring metal too since I've seen some beautiful metal cast slingshot. I'm looking for an outstanding piece of work that I can use, display and pass on.
> 
> I've a fix amount I've set myself and once spent it will be o.k, no more slingshot craving! Lol, that's why I need to choose well!


"No more slingshot craving..."
Hah! As if that's humanly possible!
Aquisition syndrome is non-rehabilative. Why do I have half a dozen tinwhistles/pennywhistles, a dozen harmonicas, two fiddles/violins, half a dozen archery bows, several firearms, 70 or so books about dogs, many books about the subject of magic/survival skills/professional cooking/books and CD's/DVD's on instrument playing, etc. etc. etc.

You can't win! There's no rehab for us!
Buy! Buy!


----------



## Jacktrevally

Lol, don't encourage me!

I've no money left orelse I'll have to drop my other hobby....


----------



## THWACK!

Jacktrevally said:


> Lol, don't encourage me!
> 
> I've no money left orelse I'll have to drop my other hobby....


Understood- I've all the books and other study material, all the Basswood, and all the tools and accessories for woodcarving, for a couple of months now, and I've yet to find the time to get started with it. Some hobbies take priority. It's like having to be a triage nurse at the hospital. So stressful! Maybe I shouldn't have retired - life would be simpler*

*...and if you believe that, I've got some prime property in Mexico to sell to you...


----------



## THWACK!

Jacktrevally said:


> Lol, don't encourage me!
> 
> I've no money left orelse I'll have to drop my other hobby....


I dunno - looks like you need a new hobby to support your other hobbies. Counterfeiting comes to mind...

...but that's just me...


----------



## Jacktrevally

The other hobby I'm into is what I've been doing for years now very passionate about it. Most of my money set apart goes for it!

Talking of property, I've built so many that I can sell you some too! Among many that I've designed and build they can cost up to millions! Lol


----------



## THWACK!

What's your other hobby - embalming?


----------



## Jacktrevally

Lol...

I should not mentioned it...


----------



## THWACK!

Jacktrevally said:


> Lol...
> 
> I should not mentioned it...


Sorry Jack,

I forgot to mention that I'm clairvoyant. Sorry buddy : (


----------



## Jacktrevally

Since most of my stuff that was in the post came in, I decided to email Alibargain for a quote!

They don't ship to where I am!

That's a bummer, any other companies around for tubes. Looking for good prices!


----------



## THWACK!

Jacktrevally said:


> Since most of my stuff that was in the post came in, I decided to email Alibargain for a quote!
> 
> They don't ship to where I am!
> 
> That's a bummer, any other companies around for tubes. Looking for good prices!


Try "Truly Texas".


----------



## Jacktrevally

Their prices are high compared to Alibargain!


----------



## THWACK!

Reminds me of the butcher shop which has a big sign in the window "RIBEYE STEAKS ONLY $1.99/LB".
So, you go in to find out that the butcher "just sold the last Ribeye steak, how about a nice Porterhouse for only $3.99/lb?"

Bro', if'n ya cain't gits the Chinese to sell tubes to you, what CHOICE do you have, other than to pay more????

Best2u,
Mike


----------



## Jacktrevally

Don't use em? A choice I have innit?


----------



## Hrawk

I can't fault Dankung. Who cares If I spend a dollar or two extra. 10m of tube last a LONG time and they always have it on my door in 7-10 days.


----------



## Jacktrevally

I've 25m of tubes + a few bandsets left!

Dankung you said? If only they replied to my emails, I've tried to place an order!


----------



## THWACK!

All I'm saying is, since China won't sell them to you, you're rather limited in choices. Perhaps others know of other sources, and I can only offer up Truly Texas, but unless you're willing to pay the higher prices than China asks for (but won't ship), what choices do you have?

Anybody else out there have options for our brother slingaholic?? (Other than using flatbands, in this cvase).


----------



## Jacktrevally

Thank you sir. I've bought from Dankung before but not replying to my emails now since I gave them the stick about one of their products!

I've a few options left, I can buy pretied tubes as a last resort over an ebay address posted by Marcus.

However, I prefer rolls to be tied by my good self.

And I've tested the amber vs black! I'll go amber anytime!

Same loop length in both case and same pouch on the same slingshot.

Those black wears quick! I get about 1700-2000 shot with the blacks but the amber is of a different league.

Black 2050 tubing are harder to pull giving a little more zip but the amber goes over 5000 shot no problem!

Guess what? Dankung has the amber on pre-tied only not rolls!

And a weeek ago, on the Dankung FB page this 2050 amber is shown killing a fox on 9.5 steel at 27m!

I've used them shooting rocks, they rock!


----------

